# DSG tip tronic Gear boxes with padle shift



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

For you guys that have them whats your honest opinions please?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Driven a few of them and to be honest it's just OK. I much prefer a proper manual 'box and it's definatelty not worth the extra £1,000 or so that it costs. In all honesty it's no better than a vast majority of the autos that are available by the likes of BMW, Mercedes, Nissan etc. There are also many many stories of unreliability with them and the parts being stupidly expensive. 

Those that have them will love them I'm sure.

Forgot to add, the paddles are totally pointless. It's an auto so will change when you need to change had has auto kickdown for when you want to go that bit faster. Total waste of money if your buying new.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Always owned manual cars up until about a couple of months ago when we got a Polo GTi DSG (paddle) equipped car. I've always disliked autos generally but having driven the odd DSG car I think the twin clutch system is a major breakthrough. If going for a DSG car, I would not consider a vehicle without the paddle shift option though, it just adds that bit more control for the driver, and a gear change is literally at you finger tips. I have to admit that I prefer the DSG box of our Polo over our manual shift Passat.

I guess it depends on how much urban driving you do. I do a lot of town driving so the DSG box is a no brainer for me and when we replace the Passat I'm pretty sure it will be a DSG kitted out car - that is if the Polo box remains trouble free


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

I very very rarely use my flappy paddles. Certainly wouldn't pay extra for them.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Had a go in Fabia vrs with dsg... Loved every minute of it. Def my next car


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

chillly said:


> For you guys that have them whats your honest opinions please?


Bumpy :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I have a Multitronic with paddles and I use them when the going gets a bit lively, and they are spot on :thumb: 

I wouldn't buy a manual again but I do alot of driving for a living.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

My R32 has DSG and I love it! 

It's faster than the manual version, more economical than it and has lower emissions also. 

Only downside is the reliability of the expensive Mechatronic unit (£2K or thereabouts to replace).

Alan W


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Alan W said:


> My R32 has DSG and I love it!
> 
> It's faster than the manual version, more economical than it and has lower emissions also.
> 
> ...


Same here with my R32.. The DSG box is awesome.
My wife's Alhambra has a DSG box and is well suited to the TDI Engine.

I use the paddles all the time for "spirited" driving, you cant beat having both hands on the wheel.. I am in the process of looking into a DSG Remap for the R32 which apparently makes it even better..

As Alan says they are expensive to fix if they go wrong, but there are more and more of them about, so this tends to bring the cost down..

I would never go back to a manual box again..


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmmm, a stupid question from me, but I'm guessing a DSG box, is an Auto, but with the option of paddle shifting? Yes? So it doesn't have a clutch peddle?


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

ant_s said:


> Hmmm, a stupid question from me, but I'm guessing a DSG box, is an Auto, but with the option of paddle shifting? Yes? So it doesn't have a clutch peddle?


No clutch peddle, just accelerator and brake, like an auto..

But you can take the box out of D or S (Sport, holds the gears longer and changes up higher up the rev range) and put it into semi manual where you have more control over the gears.. Either doing manual changes with the stick or with the paddles if you have them..:thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

ant_s said:


> So it doesn't have a clutch peddle?


No mate.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

ant_s said:


> So it doesn't have a clutch peddle?


No clutch pedal, but it's got 2 clutches. 

Alan W


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Just fry my brain a little more Alan lol, I have to say everything I've heard of DSG sounds good and is always positive. Hopefully when me and my gf are looking at Golf's next year it's something we can think of.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Alan W said:


> No clutch pedal, but it's got 2 clutches.
> 
> Alan W


I don't know how accurate this is but I did read somewhere that it has one clutch for the even numbered gears and one for the odd ?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I drove a fabia vrs. Really wasn't very keen tbh. Very efficient, couldn't even tell it was changing gear in regular auto tbh. BUT very boring. Paddles didn't add as much to the experience as I had expected. I expected to feel like mr schumacher. But it just felt like an auto still :lol: manual for me any day of the week


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

My vrs has dsg and I love it the mrs drives around in normal auto mode and I use the paddles when driving. It's a completely different car when using the paddles the car just comes alive and just flies


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

uruk hai said:


> I don't know how accurate this is but I did read somewhere that it has one clutch for the even numbered gears and one for the odd ?


That's correct, ie 2 clutches.

Alan W


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Love having paddles! Great fun, mainly just leave the car in D though but for an overtake or just having a bit of fun then paddles are brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Shark Performance do a DSG map for £249+vat.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I Love mine, the video below is interesting, i know its not real life driving but i do like the odd traffic light grand prix


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks very much for all your comments and views guys! They have been very informative ! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

Alan W said:


> My R32 has DSG and I love it!
> 
> It's faster than the manual version, more economical than it and has lower emissions also.
> 
> ...


You had to replace yours mate? Mrs's 3.2 tt has been abit temermental lately... There's a place online called ecutesting that recondition the mtronic unit for about 300.:thumb:


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

P.s my M3 is SMG.. Absolutely love it, & that throttle blip inbetween gears!  
Slightly different as it is actually a manual box mated to an hydraulic pump!

Here she is...


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

pee said:


> My vrs has dsg and I love it the mrs drives around in normal auto mode and I use the paddles when driving. It's a completely different car when using the paddles the car just comes alive and just flies


Could not agree more - auto for congestion, paddles for fun.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

my dads 2.0 tdi A3 has DSG. I love driving it and especially the way the changes (even with paddles) are lazier when you're pootling so its smoother, then fiercely quick when giving it some beans.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

when i was looking at a new car i test drove an audi a3 2.0T with the DSG box and flappy paddles..

it was a lot of fun, and so was the stick changing in semi auto mode, 
but to be honest i couldnt see me using that feature more than 5% of the driving i do (which is not a lot lol) full auto was smooth, and pleasant..
the salesmen even said, "the paddles are fun for a while, but it gets boring, and you will just leave it in full auto 95% of the time"
:lol: sales technique.. 1 out of 5 :lol:

i would agree its probably faster than manual with the dsg and paddle shift..
in general I'd say a machine will change gear faster than a person.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

i think the DSG box suits the smaller capacity 'revier' engines (eg. the 2.0T), and the manual suits the larger engines (e.g the R32) as you can pull in just about any gear and can enjoy the enjoy note more.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

divine3779 said:


> You had to replace yours mate? Mrs's 3.2 tt has been abit temermental lately... There's a place online called ecutesting that recondition the mtronic unit for about 300.:thumb:


Fortunately not but thanks for the information. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Had it in the Leon and it was OK nothing more. 
Also a common fault where by it kangeroos when in traffic and in first gear. Can't remember the part but replaced twice under warranty and needed doing again before I got rid.
Have gone back to a manual car now and would not bother with DSG again for the extra it costs and the cost of repair when it goes wrong.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Thankyou very much guys for all your input and views. Very helpful indeed as always!! Never thought an automatic would be so nice to drive!! Love the tiptronic and padles. Thanks again guys :thumb:


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

chillly said:


> Thankyou very much guys for all your input and views. Very helpful indeed as always!! Never thought an automatic would be so nice to drive!! Love the tiptronic and padles. Thanks again guys :thumb:


Same here.. Will replace my current car with a dsg boxed car next :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ours is dsg love the blip on the downchange!


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I have DSG in mine and i must say it is awesome. Changes are super slick, Blips on downshift and has launch control as standard (although i find i can get a better launch shortshifting to 2nd)

Their used to be a problem with the mechatronics units on cars around the 2008 MY. However they have since revised the Mechatronics and as long as you follow the servicing regime for the DSG box then it should be reliable.

Mechatronic units to replace outside of warranty are about £1300


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm in the i hate them camp, manual all the way for me, but if you want an auto get a proper one like jag/merc fit


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

DSG is regarded as one of the best out there. Twin Clutch and does gear changes in 0.8ms


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

vRS Carl said:


> DSG is regarded as one of the best out there. Twin Clutch and does gear changes in 0.8ms


Yep, and jerks in traffic, hesitates when pulling away, changes when it want's too, I had mine 14 months and couldn't wait to get rid of it. I liked it on the test drive but hated it within a few months.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

I loved DSG in my old Golf Pirelli, but hated it in my TT. The box was naff, couldn't make it's mind up and nobody wanted to investigate it under warranty as they knew exactly what was going wrong but unless it's well broke Audi won't pay for it.

Consequently, I'll never own another car with VAG's DSG implementation, or another (modern) Audi.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

IMO DSG is good for flat out accelerating but poor for low speed stuff. I'm sure they all vary but I'm in the "full auto or full manual" camp too.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I've got a 2009 A3 Sportback Sport 2.0TDi 140 bhp S-Tronic and love it. 

I wanted an Auto box and the paddles came with it so I didn't pay any extra for 'paddles' per se. The biggest niggle I have with most auto's is the loss of engine braking which means you have to use your brakes more - this bugs me especially on motorways where any sign of a brakelight can cause chaos. The paddle comes in very handy here as you just give it a flick and it drops the gears - also usefull on downhill sections. I also find the paddle useful for getting the car into the right gear for an overtake. 

In my view the S-tronic (DSG) box with paddles gives you the best bits of an auto and the best bits of a manual.

Just watch out for servicing costs - mine needs 8 litres of gearbox oil changed every 40k miles which adds about £200 to a service even at an indy garage. It's not difficult or time-consuming but the volume of oil makes it expensive even doing it yourself.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

My Mother has DSG in her Golf which I love driving and I'll certainly be getting it in my next one. The DSG models are generally quicker than their manual counterparts in most VAG models.

I can't believe that we've got Twingo and Qashqai drivers criticising considering what they drive


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

DW - it's more opinions than criticism.

I've got auto with paddles on one car and a very agricultural manual box on the other - both do their respective jobs well.

I guess DSG is fine once you get fully used to it - I found it annoying.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

seeing as im being accused of criticising 

i shall..

imho.. it is pointless for a road car..

do you really need something that makes gear changing faster, and sportier for UK roads?
you can't go racing on the streets, 
i found the audi.. while it was fun to change the gear with the paddles.. i was still driving normally, and changing gear normally..

to me I think it is a little boy racery to be honest..
started with supercars,

the Sultan of Brunei and his custom Ferrari FX, body design by pininfarina, ferrari lump, and chassis from a 512M, coupled with a Williams F1 spec 7 speed sequential paddle shift,
then 4 years later ferrari put one into the first factory production car with paddle shift.
335 F1..

now every other hatchback, coupe and roadster can be specc'd with them, because some boy racer thinks he's got an f1 car..


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

My criticism is that to maintain them they are extortionate. The gearboxes aren't that good for flat out driving (but fun as others have noted for the first few weeks!) and in town and slow speed even in a TDI I found it was always in the wrong gear, whether it clung on for too long or changed too early. Much prefer driving a big engine with a torque converter based auto box. Hence why if I can get myself a suitable pay rise, I'll lump the mpg hit and get a D5 with an auto box next time round.

And nobody wants to look after a DSG box. Audi acknowledged that it was hesitating and wasn't behaving as they'd expect but there was no mechanical fault and no software fault so they couldn't do anything under warranty. Basically told to go away and stop bothering them with it until it broke.

I was that sick of the car, I was all too happy to fund the shortfall in depreciation to be rid of the bloody thing. That should be enough to set a few alarm bells off...


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> now every other hatchback, coupe and roadster can be specc'd with them, because some boy racer thinks he's got an f1 car..


I agree.

And it's a bit rich DW58 with a Dullf commenting on other people's cars. I'd rather rot in hell than spend my own money on a dashboard THAT dull. Fine if someone else is paying for it though! But hey, horses for courses, hey... So - DSG gearboxes?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

OvlovMike said:


> I agree.
> 
> And it's a bit rich DW58 with a Dullf commenting on other people's cars. I'd rather rot in hell than spend my own money on a dashboard THAT dull. Fine if someone else is paying for it though! But hey, horses for courses, hey... So - DSG gearboxes?


Still smarting are you - so predictable


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i think he was just trying to provoke me with that comment mike.. he likes to make fun of my car..
same way i do to chris.. dont think its serious lol.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> i think he was just trying to provoke me with that comment mike.. he likes to make fun of my car..
> same way i do to chris.. dont think its serious lol.


That's fine, but it's not just you on there and there are a great many people on here with Twingos and Kumquats or however you spell it, and I've made my feelings abundantly clear on people's pride and joy... Especially when your Kumquat has had more love and affection than many people's McLaren F1s!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Some interesting comments.

As for depreciation... on a PCP it was less on a DSG than a manual... so I don't think that's very true for the car I drive. 

Am I missing something or is it not more or less the same box in the R8, Lambos, Q7's with the big torquey diesel and possibly even the Bugatti?

As someone who drives a DSG 20k miles per year I can say that I haven't experienced any of the issues described above. I used to work for a car hire company and drove everything from 0.9 litre auto matiz to S-class & Range Rover autos. My experience is that DSG is one of the best.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

OvlovMike said:


> That's fine, but it's not just you on there and there are a great many people on here with Twingos and Kumquats or however you spell it, and I've made my feelings abundantly clear on people's pride and joy... Especially when your Kumquat has had more love and affection than many people's McLaren F1s!


:lol: :lol:

the sad thing is its true..

not sad that its cared for.. sad that the mclaren wasn't :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> i think he was just trying to provoke me with that comment mike.. he likes to make fun of my car..
> same way i do to chris.. dont think its serious lol.


People know my open dislike for the majority of german vehicles but before i go anywhere: -

that m3 posted earlier is wonderful i must admit when at uni a guy had both an e46 and e90 i did find them wonderful but just somehow the interiors looked boring....just to add insult he packed both of them off for a cayenne which minus the rather distasteful front end IMHO had a lovely burble.

overall it is all about choice i had 3 cars when i was looking: -
R56 MCS
C30 DIESEL :lol: 
and an abarth 500

now tbh i discounted the 500 on purely getting it serviced i dont fancy trips to manc to change X and Y when i have a fiat dealer less than 10 miles away and because it does not have the branding cannot work on the SAME ENGINE just with different ECU, turbo and programming setup what a mad situation. iirc i could of bought a new abarth 500 for the price of my ovlov. :doublesho

i dont mind what people say about volvo/ovlov/flat caps or whatever i like them my choice my rules whilst being utterly sensible for day to day use, heck i nearly bought an r56 MCS the figures for the mini would of been more sensible in anything bar fuel (which would of probably made the difference now :lol oh and the stupid servicing setup i dont want the same oil going round a turbo engine for 2 years (packed with de-coking stories and all sorts :doublesho). i still bought a PSA engined car somehow :lol:

having been in and driven a small engined DSG gearbox well to be polite i did not enjoy it, and it occasionally stalls (VW not interested) but i dont get along with the golf in our family and i think its been sent to pastures new soon...

these days though i think a lot of it is down to personal taste, dealerships that actually do something and offer a good service at reasonable cost (yes Rybrooks aint the cheapest volvo dealer but then i dont pay for diag checks and other stuff, after some reading this is a con with some places these days i mean £90 at pug dealer round here for someone to plug a computer in to read codes!), how the car feels and general reliability.

unfortunately on the last point though alot of these new innovations have huge problems out in the real world diesels for DPF's, DMF's, MAF's the list goes on and petrols to the some degree....

whatever at the end of the day if you sat at your comp screen and BELIEVED everything from it you would never buy ANYTHING from what people say in reviews based on DAY to DAY living not some journo saying there own op. i mean what clown would constantly going for 4.5-5k in a diesel moaning about rev range???


----------

